# 2012 Madone 4.5



## Dbbled (Jan 14, 2006)

Mostly a lurker and learning a lot. Past MTBR and used to have a Spec Langster but this is my first real road bike...

Just wanted to post my Madone 4.5. I've had it a couple weeks dialing in the fit. Just had the fork cut down so thought I would go ahead and post it up. I tried a bunch of different bikes and it just felt right. I know Trek doesn't get a lot of love here or on the other forum but I am really enjoying it.

Added red cages and bar tape to add some color but I'm still on the fence with whether i would like white better. A couple upgrades -- bonus points if you can spot them - one is pretty obvious the other, not so much.....

I still want to go a little lower with the bars but my LBS didn't have a shorter headset bearing cap (dust cap).

Just a not so great cell photo...


----------



## that_dude (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice, I just bought a left over 2010 model. So far I love it!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Upgrade 1: Ultegra crankset.
Upgrade 2: The integral computer transmitter installed in the NDS chain stay?


----------



## Dbbled (Jan 14, 2006)

*Fork*



wotnoshoeseh said:


> Upgrade 1: Ultegra crankset.
> Upgrade 2: The integral computer transmitter installed in the NDS chain stay?


It's also got a 5.2 RXL fork that I scored for really cheap on ebay. Matches really well, it's a little lighter and mainly I wanted to keep the original fork uncut in case I ever sell this one to switch frames.

DD


----------



## Turnyface (May 5, 2012)

Dbbled said:


> Mostly a lurker and learning a lot. Past MTBR and used to have a Spec Langster but this is my first real road bike...
> 
> Just wanted to post my Madone 4.5. I've had it a couple weeks dialing in the fit. Just had the fork cut down so thought I would go ahead and post it up. I tried a bunch of different bikes and it just felt right. I know Trek doesn't get a lot of love here or on the other forum but I am really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous bike!


----------

